# [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?



## Jarafi (23. September 2016)

*[Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

*Review*
*Thermal Grizzly*
*Kyronaut, Hydronaut & Aeronaut
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*Herzlich willkommen




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=zZKWQ6AuAmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


*Informationen zum Test
*Der Hersteller Thermal Grizzly  steht für "Bärenstarke" Kühlprodukte, spezialisiert hat er sich auf  Wärmeleitpaste für unterschiedliche Anwendungszwecke sowie auf  Wärmeleitpads.
Die drei Pasten Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut  vergleiche ich mit sämtlichen gängigen Pasten von be quiet! Noctua und EKL auf einem FX-9590 sowie  eine RX480.
Einen schriftlichen Test wir des in den nächsten Tagen hier natürlich  noch ergänzend geben, hatte jedoch noch keine Zeit dazu.



*Inhalt*
Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Detailbetrachtung*

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen auf der CPU*
*Die Temperaturmessungen auf der AMD RX480*

*IV. Fazit*


*I. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
Folgt:



*II. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit* vier Modulen*, sprich acht Kernen betrieben, um die großen Kühler ordentlich auszulasten.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr der Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Die     Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt.

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden  mit der Serienbelüftung getestet.
 Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen hier nur unter Volllast abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um   möglichst             aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.

Bei der CPU setzte ich auf PRIME95 bei der GPU auf The Witcher 3.



*Raumtemperatur noch nicht abgezogen!*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die RX480 Temperaturen*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Interessant war es für mich natürlich, mir die Temepraturen auf einer RX 480 mit Referenzlüfter anzusehen. Das erstaunliche Ergebniss sehr hier.
*
Raumtemperatur noch nicht abgezogen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*

Abschließend lässt sich festhalten, Wärmeleitpaste ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, aber man kann mit guter Paste eingies an Temperatur gutmachen.
Thermal Grizzly zeigt hier mit ihren Produkten, wie man es richtig macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Thermal Grizzly im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Thermal Grizzly**-Webseite.

**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Viel Spaß! 
Wenn noch Test oder sowas erwünscht sind, einfach Bescheid sagen.

ich schaue dann, was ich machen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Ion (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Ich hab die Pasten ja selbst getestet. 
Reich doch bitte noch ein OC-Test der 480 nach. Die Kryonaut langweilt sich ja regelrecht 

Ansonsten:
Findest du es nicht auch seltsam, dass die Mastergel so schlecht abschneidet? Ich persönlich habe mir auch mehr von der Paste erhofft ..


----------



## Jarafi (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab die Pasten ja selbst getestet.
> Reich doch bitte noch ein OC-Test der 480 nach. Die Kryonaut langweilt sich ja regelrecht
> 
> Ansonsten:
> Findest du es nicht auch seltsam, dass die Mastergel so schlecht abschneidet? Ich persönlich habe mir auch mehr von der Paste erhofft ..



Das mit der RX480 mach ich gerne noch, aber nochmal mit allen Pasten, mal sehen 

Mit dem Mastergel, naja ist halt auch nur WLP.

Grüße


----------



## iGameKudan (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Ich habe mir einmal eine 15€-Tube (5.55g) der Kryonaut geleistet, mit der Hoffnung, dass ich wie in Ion's Test deutliche Vorteile bei der GPU-Temperatur meiner R9 290X mit einem Raijintek Morpheus erreiche. 
Ist schließlich eine relativ hitzige Karte und der Kühler enorm stark... 

Mein Fazit: Lohnt sich nicht. Von der MX-2 hätte ich für den gleichen Preis die fünffache Menge erhalten und keine nennenswert schlechteren Temperaturen erhalten. Zwischen der MX-2 und der Kryonaut-Paste lagen in meinem Fall glaube durchschnittlich nur sechs bis sieben Grad. (ca. 64 vs. 71 Grad). Beides für den durchschnittlichen Anwender völlig unbedenkliche Temperaturen. 

Die Auftragbarkeit der MX-2 fand ich persönlich um Längen besser und der Applikator der TG-Pasten hat auch für einen deutlich höheren Pastenverbrauch durch die vielen Reste gesorgt (und ja, ich habe den Stößel wie in der Anleitung geschildert nach der Anwendung zurückgezogen). Diese dann aus dem Applikator zu entfernen, war eine heiden Arbeit.

Allgemein wird aus meiner Sicht um Wärmeleitpasten recht viel Wirbel gemacht. Ich habe zu meinem gebrauchten 3930K diese Titan Nano Grease-Billigpaste dazu erhalten... Ich habe hier zwar keinen Vergleichswert mit einer höherwertigeren Paste, allerdings ließen hier die Temperaturen mit ca. 74° unter prime 95-Volllast und 4,0 GHz @1,176V (gekühlt durch einen Scythe Mine 2 und zwei Arctic F12 PWM) im völlig problemlosen Bereich, die in der Signatur stehenden 4,2 GHz und 1,26V sind mit noch akzeptablen 84° realisierbar.


----------



## Jarafi (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einmal eine 15€-Tube (5.55g) der Kryonaut geleistet, mit der Hoffnung, dass ich wie in Ion's Test deutliche Vorteile bei der GPU-Temperatur meiner R9 290X mit einem Raijintek Morpheus erreiche.
> Ist schließlich eine relativ hitzige Karte und der Kühler enorm stark...
> 
> Mein Fazit: Lohnt sich nicht. Von der MX-2 hätte ich für den gleichen Preis die fünffache Menge erhalten und keine nennenswert schlechteren Temperaturen erhalten. Zwischen der MX-2 und der Kryonaut-Paste lagen in meinem Fall glaube durchschnittlich nur sechs Grad. Die Auftragbarkeit der MX-2 fand ich persönlich um Längen besser und der Applikator der TG-Pasten hat auch für einen deutlich höheren Pastenverbrauch durch die vielen Reste gesorgt (und ja, ich habe den Stößel wie in der Anleitung geschildert nach der Anwendung zurückgezogen). Diese dann aus dem Applikator zu entfernen, war eine heiden Arbeit.



Wenn wir mal ganz trocken sind, es ist eben WLP. Mann kann die paar Grad mitnehmen oder nicht. Man brauch sie als Übergang, aber ja, WLP eben.
Ich fand es eben bei der RX480 besonders Interessant, da die den Referenzlüfter hat. Durhc die 6° bleibt der Lüfter leiser.

Grüße


----------



## iGameKudan (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Nun, im Gegensatz zu meiner obrigen Meinung finde ich trotzdem, dass der Preis der Kryonaut gerade bei teureren Systemen weider nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist und man ab einem gewissen Preisbereich den Temperaturvorteil ruhig mitnehmen kann. Leute, die sich entsprechend teure Systeme kaufen , optimieren ihre Systeme ja meist besonders gut - da ist die Paste dann eine vergleichsweise günstige Möglichkeit der Optimierung.

Für ein 08/15-System tuts dann aber auch jede andere Paste.


----------



## Jarafi (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nun, im Gegensatz zu meiner obrigen Meinung finde ich trotzdem, dass der Preis der Kryonaut gerade bei teureren Systemen weider nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist und man ab einem gewissen Preisbereich den Temperaturvorteil ruhig mitnehmen kann. Leute, die sich entsprechend teure Systeme kaufen , optimieren ihre Systeme ja meist besonders gut - da ist die Paste dann eine vergleichsweise günstige Möglichkeit der Optimierung.
> 
> Für ein 08/15-System tuts dann aber auch jede andere Paste.



Natürlich, aber ob Nutzen oder nicht, mus jeder selbst wissen.  Das mit WLP ist ne Gradwanderung.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (23. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Sorry wenn ich kleinkariert erscheine, mir ist nur aufgefallen dass bei Grafiklast Prime steht.
Kann man mit Prime die Graka belasten, oder hat das eine andere Bedeutung?

Ansonsten ein schöner Test! Danke und weiter so.

Btw.: Ich habe lange Arctic Silver 5 verwendet und nutze aktuell MX4.
War immer zufrieden, nur ist die Silver 5 schneller getrocknet als die MX4.


----------



## Jarafi (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Abend, Danke, da sollte eigentlich Witcher  3 stehen 
Nein Prime gibts nur für CPUs.

Grüße


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zwischen der MX-2 und der Kryonaut-Paste lagen in meinem Fall glaube durchschnittlich nur sechs bis sieben Grad. (ca. 64 vs. 71 Grad).


 
Und was hast du erwartet?
Das ist ein Hammer Ergebnis wie ich finde!

Wenn man Tests zu Wasserkühler betrachtet , weiß man das sich die Temperaturunterschiede meistens in einem noch kleinerem Fenster befinden.

Bei Wasserkühlungen kämpft man dann um jedes Grad Wassertemperatur und lässt diese dann beim Wärmeübergang wegen ein paar Euro verpuffen?

Und auch gerade bei geköpften CPUs ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar gegenüber einer klassischen MX2.

Ich für meinen Teil baue und optimiere oft rum, aber Wärmeleitpaste reicht mir ewig,insbesondere Flüssigmetal.
Und die paar Euro sind nicht mal eine Erwähnung wert...

Was man da rum überlegen soll verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Klinge Xtream (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

@ Killermarkus81:
Für dich mag das sinnlos erscheinen da auf P/L zu achten, da du gut was in das Hobby investierst und da das beste in Sachen Kühlung gerade gut genug zu sein scheint.
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit MX4 gemacht und bin mit den Temperaturen meines 2600K und mehrerer Grafikkarten unter 200W sehr zufrieden.
Es ist eine Ermessenssache jedes einzelnen was er/sie für Ansprüche hat.


----------



## Ion (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit MX4 gemacht und bin mit den Temperaturen meines 2600K und mehrerer Grafikkarten unter 200W sehr zufrieden.



Für solche laschen Bedingungen braucht man ja auch keine Highendpaste. Ich hab die Kryonaut bei mir auf der 980Ti, welche gemoddet ist und unter Last gerne mal >300W aus der Dose zieht. Da bin ich um jedes °C froh, weil die Karte nämlich echt laut werden kann. 

Ähnlich wie bei meiner 780Ti zuvor, aber dazu steht ja genug in meinem eigenen Test.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Danke für den Test.
Wie gewährleistest du mit Witcher 3 eine gleiche Auslastung?


----------



## Octobit (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Heyho, schöner test, auch wenn mich die Ergebnisse auch ein wenig verwundern. Die Mastergel War sonst immer stärker und die Unterschiede sind allgemein recht groß. Naja, vielleicht muss ich bei Zeiten selber mal was anderes als die MX2 auf Xeon und 290x klatschen.

PS: Die ersten drei mal inkl. Titel schreibst du Kyronaut, dann Kryonaut 

Und bei der 480 steht Temeperaturen.


----------



## v3nom (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zwischen der MX-2 und der Kryonaut-Paste lagen in meinem Fall glaube durchschnittlich nur *sechs bis sieben Grad. (ca. 64 vs. 71 Grad)*.



Für viele Leute eröffnet genau DAS aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Wenn 6-7°C den Unterschied zwischen Drosselung oder Fullspeed machen.
Oder der Temperaturunterschied kann genutzt werden das Setup leiser laufen zu lassen und immernoch die gleichen Temperaturen zu erreichen.
Deswegen sind 6-7°C eine Menge. Da muss man schon deutlich mehr investieren wenn man das mit besseren Kühlern/Lüfter erreichen will.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

7-6 Grad sind extrem viel, das sind welten, insbesondere was die Lüftergeschwindikeit angeht.

Ich schätze normalerweise bringt eine gute WLP aber nur 1-3 Grad  siehe round up vom der8auer


----------



## Jarafi (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Danke für den Test.
> Wie gewährleistest du mit Witcher 3 eine gleiche Auslastung?



Eine gleiche Auslastung ist zwar Interessant aber meist unnötig. Kein Endanwender lässt nur Prime oder Furmark mit dem PC laufen.
Das die Auslastung bei einem Spiel schwankt, ist ja normal.

Ich finde, besonders bei GPUs sind Gaming-Temps interessanter.

Grüße


----------



## Xaphyr (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Ich finde die Paste klasse, es kommt eben auch auf das Drumherum an.
Ich für meinen Teil habe bei meiner R9 390 Nitro auf Vollast nur noch 73°C bei knapp 1600 rpm während die Gehäuselüfter fest auf 20% arbeiten.
Erreicht habe ich das mit einer Kombination aus der Kryonaut, -50mV Core Voltage, -25mV AUX Voltage und einer angepassten Lüfterkurve.
Die Taktraten habe ich bei 1040/1500 belassen.

Zum Vergleich, vorher lief sie mit 2200 rpm und erreichte 78°C. Rein durch die Paste konnte ich bereits mit 1900 rpm bei 76°C fahren.

Gerade für Grafikkarten finde ich die Kryonaut begnadet.
Aber auch zwischen einem Matterhorn und einem Phenom II X6 1090t @ 3.8GHz angewendet konnte ich 200 rpm einsparen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> @ Killermarkus81:
> Für dich mag das sinnlos erscheinen da auf P/L zu achten, da du gut was in das Hobby investierst und da das beste in Sachen Kühlung gerade gut genug zu sein scheint.
> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit MX4 gemacht und bin mit den Temperaturen meines 2600K und mehrerer Grafikkarten unter 200W sehr zufrieden.
> Es ist eine Ermessenssache jedes einzelnen was er/sie für Ansprüche hat.



Absolut,gebe dir vollkommen recht!
Ich bin allerdings auch eher an einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis interessiert sonst hätte ich schon längst die Plattform gewechselt und meine 980Ti verkauft und dafür ne TitanX verbaut.

In den Wasserkühlungsquatsch habe ich aber locker den Wert einer TitanX gesteckt und gerade das ist der Punkt den ich beschreiben wollte.
Für lächerliche 3-4 Grad geringere Wassertemperaturen habe ich vor kurzem nochmal 400€ ausgegeben (Mora+Lüfter)...

Wenn eine gute Wärmeleitpaste diese Werte für ein paar Euro erreichen kann, dann wäre man verrückt diese Möglichkeit nicht in Betracht zu ziehen.

Selbst als ich als Student vor ein paar Jahren jeden Kreuzer zwei mal umdrehen musste hätte ich wegen 5-6€ nicht lange überlegt.

Ich möchte weiß Gott nicht überheblich oder bevormundend klingen!
Aber wie schon beschrieben tüftel ich immer wieder an möglichst guten Temperaturen und an optimaler Kühlung. Und gerade wenn man ein derartigen Aufwand betreibt, wird einem bewusst wie viel 5 Grad unter Last tatsächlich sind.

Physikalisch betrachtet kann das allerdings nur funktionieren wenn das Kühlkonzept dazu auch in der Lage ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Eine gleiche Auslastung ist zwar Interessant aber meist unnötig. Kein Endanwender lässt nur Prime oder Furmark mit dem PC laufen.
> Das die Auslastung bei einem Spiel schwankt, ist ja normal.
> 
> Ich finde, besonders bei GPUs sind Gaming-Temps interessanter.
> ...



Aber du kannst doch nicht zwei Produkte vergleichen, die bei eventuell unterschiedlicher Last betrieben werden?!


----------



## Jarafi (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Aber du kannst doch nicht zwei Produkte vergleichen, die bei eventuell unterschiedlicher Last betrieben werden?!



Wenn du schon argumentierst, dann gehört "eventuell" da nicht hin.
Du hast es scheinbar selbst nie ausprobiert, daher finde ich das ja Lobenswert, dass du dir da Gedanken dazu machst, aber ich finde die Argumentation albern.

Beim selben Spaziergang in Witcher 3 schwank die GPU Auslastung minimal bis gar nicht, Das geht im Rauschen unter. Lassen wir es dann mal, da wir kein Labor sind, bei 1/2 - 1 Grad sein. 
Was für den Enduser relativ egal ist.

Der Kurztest sollte zeigen, was man mit WLP erreichen kann, dass hat er. Im Mittel wird sich auch bei einer 100% gleichen Auslastung, nichts groß ändern.

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

30 Minuten ist aber ein langer Spaziergang, könnte ich mir gar nicht merken^^
Wie genau du das haben willst ist ja deine Sache. Bei so minimalen Abständen würde ich auf einen synthetischen Test setzen, auch wenn das vlt "albern" ist 

Da du die Raumtemp (20-23) ja nicht abgezogen hast schwanken die Werte ja demnach um 0.5 - 4.5 Grad....damit lässt sich das komplette Ranking durcheinander würfeln, oder interpretier ich grad was falsch??


----------



## Jarafi (24. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Bei einem Test ist die Raumtemperatur immer identisch, es geht da eher darum, wenn ich von anderen Kühlertest Werte verwende, muss man eben als Endanwender gewissen Spielraum einplanen, hab hier kein Labor. Mache die Tests auch aus Interesse für Endanwender, das sollen sie auch wiedergeben. Sonst bräuchten wir auch die Jungs hier bei PCGH nicht.

Und 30 Minuten in Witcher 3 identische Wege ablaufen ist nicht das Thema. 
Ich halte auch bei GPUs nichts von synthetischen Tests, sind nicht Praxisrelevant. Ich benutze bei Kühlern auch nur Prime, da die CPU Auslastung immer stärker schwankt als die der GPU bei einem Spiel.


----------



## CicoE (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Ich nutze die Hydronaut und habe mit Prime 95 1344 FFT @ 4 Ghz bei 1,235 Vcore 53 - 55 °C CPU bei 22 °C Raum, Laufzeit im Moment bei 27 Minuten im 2. Durchgang.
Ich habe mein System neu zusammengestellt und dadurch natürlich keinen Test mit anderer Paste gemacht, warum auch als Enduser. Ich wollte bei der Investition etwas vernünftiges haben. Kaufe mir ja auch kein Golf R mit 17 " Felgen, sondern eben größer ^^ .  Im Karton von Noctua war WLP enthalten, habe diese allerdings außen vorgelassen, da ich die Hydronaut sowieso mitbestellt habe.

An der Grafikkarte ist nichts verändert und bei Crysis 3 läuft diese mit ca. 65 °C bei 2076 Mhz stabil (Lüfter derzeit Auto, suche noch meine Feinabstimmung).

MfG,
der CicoE


----------



## Jarafi (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Deine Werte hören sich gut an.
Mit der Noctua-Paste wäre es sicher etwas wärmer geworden.


----------



## CicoE (25. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> ...
> Mit der Noctua-Paste wäre es sicher etwas wärmer geworden.



So etwas dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## Andregee (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

SO und dann bitte ich noch um einen weiteren Temperaturtest der Grizzly Kryonaut in 4 und 8 Wochen. Bei mir hat sich die Temperatur auf der 7970 gegenüber der MX4 auch um 7K gebessert, aber nur kurzfristig. Nach ein paar Wochen waren die niedrigeren Temperaturen bereits Geschichte.


----------



## Jarafi (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Andregee schrieb:


> SO und dann bitte ich noch um einen weiteren Temperaturtest der Grizzly Kryonaut in 4 und 8 Wochen. Bei mir hat sich die Temperatur auf der 7970 gegenüber der MX4 auch um 7K gebessert, aber nur kurzfristig. Nach ein paar Wochen waren die niedrigeren Temperaturen bereits Geschichte.



Jau mach ich gerne, sagen wir einfach mal 4 Wochen?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Schöner Test  Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen die ich mit der Hydronaut gemacht habe. Bei meiner AIO hatte ich vorher die Referenzpaste benutzt, mit der Hydronaut konnte ich gute 6 Grad weniger verbuchen.


----------



## Jarafi (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Danke, naja ich denke, dass die Standardpaste imme rnichts besonderes ist.
Auf einer Kompaktwakü habe ich sie noch nich getestet, kommt aber noch! 

Grüße


----------



## D3N$0 (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Netter Test, des wiedermal aufzeigt das am Ende alle nur mit Wasser kochen. Wenn meine 30g MX-2 Tube mal irgendwann leer sein sollte durchaus ne Überlegung wert die Pasten selbst zu testen


----------



## Andregee (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Jau mach ich gerne, sagen wir einfach mal 4 Wochen?


Das hört sich gut an setzt aber voraus das der PC in der Zeit auch regelmäßig genutzt wird 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jarafi (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Netter Test, des wiedermal aufzeigt das am Ende alle nur mit Wasser kochen. Wenn meine 30g MX-2 Tube mal irgendwann leer sein sollte durchaus ne Überlegung wert die Pasten selbst zu testen



Klar, ist eben WLP. Aber ein bisschen was ist immer drin.



Andregee schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an setzt aber voraus das der PC in der Zeit auch regelmäßig genutzt wird
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Da kann ich dich beruhigen, wird er!


----------



## the_leon (26. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Bei einem Test ist die Raumtemperatur immer identisch



Ich hab die mal mitgemessen und Schwankungen von bis zu 3K festgestellt, wenn ich einen Kühler nach den anderen Teste.
Genau deswegen geben ich nur noch die Differenz zur Raumtemperatur an, und nicht die gemessene Temp.


----------



## Meroveus (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Wie gewohnt ... schöner Test . Für mich sind vor allem die GPU Temperaturen interessant, ich glaube ich werde mich doch mal an meinem Kühler zu schaffen machen .


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Wie gewohnt ... schöner Test . Für mich sind vor allem die GPU Temperaturen interessant, ich glaube ich werde mich doch mal an meinem Kühler zu schaffen machen .



Danke dir! 
Kannst ja deine Erfahrung hier posten.

Grüße


----------



## Meroveus (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Erst mal Haus fertig bauen .


----------



## Jarafi (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Ja, manche Sachen gehen eben vor! 

Denke am Wochenende kommt noch die Flüssigmetall WLP.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Kann die Kryonaut auch nur empfehlen!!Hatte immer Prolimatech PK2 und kann bei Prozessor ca. 3 Grad und GraKa ca. 4 Grad bessere Temps verbuchen. Bei der GraKa bleibe ich jetzt bei knapp unter 60 Grad und entgehe somit der Drosselung ab 60 Grad. Bei der CPU kann ich jetzt ca. 100RPM weniger fahren. Habe das jetzt seit ca. 5 Wochen und stelle keine Verschlechterung fest.


----------



## 3-way (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Wenn man den Aufpreis für Kryonaut in Verhältnis zum Preis von High-End-Hardware setzt, lohnt lohnt sich gute WLP praktisch immer. Ein paar wenige Grad können sehr wohl Lautstärke, Boost-Takt und Throttle-Schwelle beeinflussen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Mal rein informativ:

AMD-Referenzdesign nehmen, Paste komplett  entfernen (aufsammeln und aufheben) und dann davon die Menge wieder  drauf machen, die man bei den anderen Pasten aufträgt und staunen 
Bei  den originalen Karten von PC-Partner werden in der Produktion einfach  zu applizierende Pads verwendet, die auf den Kühler kommen - viel zu  dick, die Pampe. Leider.
Die MX2 ist zwar mittlerweile völlig  überholt, braucht aber auch eine Burn-In-Zeit von vielen Stunden, um  optimale Ergebnisse zu erzielen! Dann wird die nochmal etwas besser.
Pasten  mit kurzer Burn-In-Zeit schneiden in solchen Tests meist besser ab,  obwohl der Unterschied oftmals gar nicht so groß ist. Um WLP auf der  Grafikkarte objektiv einschätzen zu können,
sollte man schon drei bis  vier Aufwärm-, Hitze und Abkühlphasen durchlaufen, was in der Summe  erst dann Sinn macht, wenn man wie bei der MX2 mindestens 20 Stunden  geheizt hat.

Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, einen Schraubendreher mit Rutschkupplung für den Druck zu verwenden  und immer schön häppchenweise diagonal über Kreuz festzieht, den Raum klimatisiert, sowie wirklich zu 100% reproduzierbare Lasten nutzt, dann 
stecken zwischen der Cooler Master und der Kryonaut deutlich weniger Kelvin Differenz, als man hier so meinen könnte. 

Und eines nie vergessen:
Viele der Pasten unterscheiden sich nur durch die Tube / Spritze, denn die Basis stammt oft genug aus der selben großen Tonne. Der Rest wird "individualisiert", indem man die Konsistenz oder Farbe ändert und seinen Namen draufpappt.  Ansonsten ist fast immer der gleiche Schmodder drin. Sicher gibt es auch die eine oder andere  Ausnahme, aber die kostet meist heftig. 
Und da ich gerade selbst wieder mal so einen Fall hatte: in den meisten Alphacool-Tuben steckt z.B. Gelid drin. Nur dass die die Basis auch wieder von einem der wenigen großen Massenhersteller beziehen. WLP ist ein reines Inzuchtgeschäft, so wie Netzteile auch  Dann sind auch oft genug Unterschiede in den Tests durch nichts als individuelle Unterschiede beim Auftrag oder den Testbedingungen zu begründen.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



3-way schrieb:


> Wenn man den Aufpreis für Kryonaut in Verhältnis zum Preis von High-End-Hardware setzt, lohnt lohnt sich gute WLP praktisch immer. Ein paar wenige Grad können sehr wohl Lautstärke, Boost-Takt und Throttle-Schwelle beeinflussen.



Das stimmt, bei teurer Hardware lohnt sich das natürlich mehr.

Grüße


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



> Wenn man den Aufpreis für Kryonaut in Verhältnis zum Preis von High-End-Hardware setzt...


Das Problem ist, dass man nie weiß, ob der hohe Preis auch inhaltlich (also von den Herstellungskosten her) von der Höhe begründet ist. 
Die Gelid Extreme ist z.B.  bei vielen OCern noch heute die Referenz, weil sie wirklich top, zudem echt günstig und vor allem ohne nennenswerte Burn-In-Time agieren kann. 
Die kostet einen Bruchteil und ist sich kaum deutlich schlechter. 

*Was ich damit sagen will: die hohen Kosten sind nicht immer auch ein Indikator für bessere Performance und nicht immer ist billiger auch gleich schlechter 

*Ich werde in den nächsten internen Tests mal Gelid Extreme und Kryonaut parallel laufen lassen, ich verbrauche hier im Monat bis zu 15g von der Pampe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Sehr guter Test.
Die MX4 und Gelid GC extrem wäre auch sehr praktisch, noch im teste.


----------



## scHildo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Habe mir eine Tube Kryonaut gegönnt und diese auf meine alte R9 270X von PowerColor aufgetragen.

Die Temperaturen vorher waren bei Last bei ca. 75°C und drüber.
Nach dem Tausch der WLP liegt die Temperatur jetzt unter Last bei ca. 60°C.

Ein voller Erfolg.

Weiterhin habe ich die WLP von meinem Lenovo X200 Laptop getauscht.
Er wird hauptsächlich für die Uni und zu DJ zwecken verwendet.

Temperaturen unter der Stock WLP waren weit über 60°C, selbst bei normalen Anwendungen. 
Außerdem schaltete sich der Lüfter immer wieder in einen sehr hörbaren Modus von 1800RPM und über 3000RPM, da die States des Lüfters nicht dazwischen arbeiten. 

Die Stock WLP war extrem aufgetragen, ein sehr großer Batzen wurde hier verwendet. Da war ich schon etwas geschockt, dass Lenovo hier so viel nimmt.

Nach dem Tausch der WLP auf der CPU und der GPU läuft der Laptop jetzt im Idle bei ca. 30°C und bei leichten Anwendungen bei ca. 40°C.
Der Lüfter schaltet sich kaum mehr an und stört somit nicht mehr.

Mit so einer Verbesserung hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Aber wie Lenovo hier die CPU übervorteilt hat....

Sicherlich wären hier auch einige Temperaturverbesserungen mit normaler WLP eingetreten, bin jedoch trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit der Wahl zur Kryonaut. 
Ist jetzt definitiv meine To-Go-Paste!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Test.
> Die MX4 und Gelid GC extrem wäre auch sehr praktisch, noch im teste.


Die MX-4 hat auf Grafikkarten auch ein Burn-In-Problem - ist aber deutlich besser als die MX-2. Auf CPUs sehe ich sie eher als Alternative, obwohl sich technisch mittlerweile echt überholt ist. Sie performt ganz gut auf Systemen mit eher niedrigem Anpressruck wie z.B. Intels Pushpins und eher leichteren Kühlern.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



scHildo schrieb:


> Habe mir eine Tube Kryonaut gegönnt und diese auf meine alte R9 270X von PowerColor aufgetragen.
> 
> Die Temperaturen vorher waren bei Last bei ca. 75°C und drüber.
> Nach dem Tausch der WLP liegt die Temperatur jetzt unter Last bei ca. 60°C.
> ...



Hört sich gut an, mit einem Leptop, hatte ich die Paste noch nicht getestet.

Grüße


----------



## Gast1666645802 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

Naja, also 15 Kelvin holt auch die Kryonaut nicht raus, da wird wohl noch ein anderes Problem vorgelegen haben.


----------



## Jarafi (16. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



FormatC schrieb:


> Naja, also 15 Kelvin holt auch die Kryonaut nicht raus, da wird wohl noch ein anderes Problem vorgelegen haben.



Ich denke, wenn jemand eine Erfahrung macht, ist es doch ok.

Grüße


----------



## SirBerserk (19. März 2017)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> [/FONT]Interessant war es für mich natürlich, mir die Temepraturen auf einer RX 480 mit Referenzlüfter anzusehen. Das erstaunliche Ergebniss sehr hier.


fehler gefunden 

kurze frage, war die lüftergeschwindigkeit fixiert oder mit originalen lüfterkurve? die drehzahl ist doch bei den temp unterschieden sicher anders. also müsste das ergebniss viel größer ausfallen wenn die lüfter gleich drehen.


----------



## Jarafi (14. März 2018)

*AW: [Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?*

War natürlich fixiert.

Grüße


----------

